# ça sent mauvais



## IlEnAppert

Bonjour à tout le monde,


je suis à la recherche d'une façon plus élégante de dire "Ca sent mauvais" puisque cette expression a l'air un peu familière. Quelles tournures pourriez-vous me conseiller?


Merci


----------



## quinoa

Ça ne sent pas très bon.


----------



## IlEnAppert

N'y a-t-il aucune construction qui emploie un autre verbe que "sentir"?


----------



## quinoa

Ça empeste.


----------



## DearPrudence

Tu parles bien du sens "propre" (sans mauvais jeu de mots) pour définir quelque chose qui dégage une odeur peu agréable ?


----------



## IlEnAppert

Merci de vos réponses,

Oui, je parle d'une odeur peu agréable.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
je pense pas qu'on puisse dire que "ça sent mauvais" soit une expression familière.
Sinon, "ça empeste" (comme proposé), "ça pue" (plutôt familier),  "ça fleure bon le pourri" (familier, ironique), "je sens une odeur désagréable", "il règne une odeur insoutenable", "ça dégage une odeur horrible", on peut multiplier les formes presque à l'infini...


----------



## IlEnAppert

Merci des variantes proposées. J'ignorais la plupart d'entre elles.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjourj

Version vieillie/littéraire : Ça remugle !
Version familière ! Ça fouette !
Version argotique : Ça schlingue !


----------



## IlEnAppert

J'ai aussi vu:

"Ca schmoute"


----------



## TitTornade

Schlinguer, schmouter (que je ne connaissais pas)... sûrement des verbes qui dérivent de l'allemand ou d'une langue germanique...


----------



## Aoyama

Ca fouette, ça cogne, c'est une infection (tout ça dans le sens de "sentir _très _mauvais").


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La demande initiale portait sur une façon *plus élégante* de dire _sentir mauvais_...
Alors je n'ajouterai pas _poquer_ ou _taper_, mais je signalerai que _sentir mauvais_ n'est pas spécialement familier.
_Fi ! cela sent mauvais et je suis tout gâté._ (Molière, _L'Etourdi_)
Par ailleurs, toute autre expression (_ça ne flatte pas les narines_, etc.) donnerait un sens ironique, absent de _ça sent mauvais..._


----------



## Mout

Il émane d'on ne sait où une fragrance certaine aux arômes peu flatteurs.


----------



## Aoyama

> La demande initiale portait sur une façon *plus élégante* de dire _sentir mauvais_


 c'est ma foi tout à fait vrai.
Ce que propose Mout est intéressant. Dans la même veine on pourrait avoir :
Il flotte quelque part une senteur offensive ...


----------



## pointvirgule

Oui, il y a toutes sortes de variantes possibles avec des adjectifs.
_Une odeur dégoûtante, répugnante, écœurante, nauséabonde, pestilentielle, méphitique, _etc.

_Comment peut-elle s'intéresser à ce pouacre fangeux à l'haleine nidoreuse et dont la peau putride dégage des miasmes infects ? Au moins elle ne trouvera pas de punaises dans son lit, car nulle ne saurait survivre aux exhalaisons délétères qui émanent de chacun de ses pores fétides. 
_


----------



## Aoyama

Ah oui, très bien, vraiment. La douche après ça ...


----------



## pointvirgule

Dans un style moins exagéré : _il y a des effluves douteux dans l'air, il flotte une odeur déplaisante ici _(variation sur une suggestion d'Ao).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut IlEnApert,

Aussi : ça ne sent pas la rose...
(le français aime la litote  Dans l'argot, j'utilise souvent : ça cocote !)


----------



## pointvirgule

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Aussi : ça ne sent pas la rose... (le français aime la litote)


 Vive la simplicité (et les litotes).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Il s'en dégage des relents peu flatteurs pour les fosses nasales.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime aussi les litotes.  Variante du même style que _ça ne sent pas la rose_ (dans ma famille, on dit « _ça ne sent pas l'eau de rose _») : 

_Il y a un drôle de parfum/une drôle d'odeur dans l'air/dans la pièce.
Ça ne sent pas très frais. 
_
Façon... à peine détournée :  _
Tu ne crois pas qu'il faudrait aérer un peu?_
_Cette fragrance... c'est ton nouveau parfum d'ambiance?  _


----------



## Lacuzon

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Il s'en dégage des relents peu flatteurs pour les fosses nasales.


 
Les périphrases me laissent parfois sceptique .


----------

